# WINGNUTS TEAM REASSEMBLES.....KINDA



## fubar57 (Aug 17, 2021)

Kotare Models – let the speculation begin! - iModeler


By Paul Barber - Announced on FB earlier. The Wingnut wings gang ride again! Get your piggy banks ready!! And pray for that Lanc in 1/32!! Or perhaps the ‘Spad’ we all really wanted WNW to deliver!!! (Yes, I know I’m speaking for myself). The news as broken on the ‘WNW fans’ social media site...




imodeler.com









Kotare Models | High Quality Scale Model Kitsets


Kotare's passion is to provide accurate and highly detailed scale model kitsets that are enjoyable to build for both experienced and novice modellers alike.




www.kotare-models.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 19, 2021)

👍🏻👌🏻👏🏻😁


----------

